# NEJE 1500W weak laser...!



## robutacion

Hi folks,

I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?

The reason I ask is because I find that, to get any decent burn into wood, I have to have it set to its maximum, the laser seems to be weak and I noticed that, it "plinks" quite a lot as if its power was coming and going, sort of speak.

Is there any obvious characteristics that we can easily see what model it is, apart from the laser strength that, we can't see what it is..?

Just wondering...!

Cheers
George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I find that, to get any decent burn into wood, I have to have it set to its maximum, the laser seems to be weak and I noticed that, it "plinks" quite a lot as if its power was coming and going, sort of speak.
> 
> Is there any obvious characteristics that we can easily see what model it is, apart from the laser strength that, we can't see what it is..?
> 
> Just wondering...!
> 
> Cheers
> George


Hi George
The power is is usually marked on the side of the laser tube once it is removed. When the laser is pulsing it's in low power idle mode so that you can see where it's going to burn and also so you can focus the laser tube by rotating it to get the smallest dot on whatever thickness of material you use, similar to focusing a magnifying glass with the sun to burn. The burn time 0 to 120 is controlled through the software. These devices are low power and take a long time to engrave but nevertheless I like mine for what I want it for. Hope that helps. Just ask if I can help any further.
Cheers Derek

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mecompco

robutacion said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I find that, to get any decent burn into wood, I have to have it set to its maximum, the laser seems to be weak and I noticed that, it "plinks" quite a lot as if its power was coming and going, sort of speak.
> 
> Is there any obvious characteristics that we can easily see what model it is, apart from the laser strength that, we can't see what it is..?
> 
> Just wondering...!
> 
> Cheers
> George



George, I'm thinking you might have gotten a bad diode. My 1000 with a good diode (replaced once thus far) will do a nice dark burn on walnut and oak at a setting of "35". When my first diode was going bad, it would do what you describe, then not burn at all, even though it looked and sounded like it was. Assuming you've got the laser properly focused to a small dot, 25 for lighter wood and 35 for darker should be enough. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## DJBPenmaker

mecompco said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I find that, to get any decent burn into wood, I have to have it set to its maximum, the laser seems to be weak and I noticed that, it "plinks" quite a lot as if its power was coming and going, sort of speak.
> 
> Is there any obvious characteristics that we can easily see what model it is, apart from the laser strength that, we can't see what it is..?
> 
> Just wondering...!
> 
> Cheers
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George, I'm thinking you might have gotten a bad diode. My 1000 with a good diode (replaced once thus far) will do a nice dark burn on walnut and oak at a setting of "35". When my first diode was going bad, it would do what you describe, then not burn at all, even though it looked and sounded like it was. Assuming you've got the laser properly focused to a small dot, 25 for lighter wood and 35 for darker should be enough.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael
Click to expand...

I also find that a setting round about 30 is right. For a deep burn for inlay filling I might do a couple of passes at 120 though. The laser does "blink" in standby mode, so was yours doing this whilst burning? I think focus may be an issue too as it can be difficult to see.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

Thanks guys,

Yes, I believe I got a faulty laser, there is no way it can burn that 1mm deep on wood, it barely engraves dark enough and even on soft wood, I can't see it make any smoke on its maximum power.

I wonder if "carving" requires a different laser/machine, they call them engravers/carvers but I don't know...!

Cheers
George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

I've got the 1500mw, the symbol was engraved at 60 which needed bringing level with quite a lot of CA, so 40 would have been plenty adequate and the initial was 2 passes at 120 to get it plenty deep to take a decent depth of brass powder for inlay






Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

So you are saying that you gave it 2 passes at 120 and then one at 60..?

Weren't it suppose to do it in one pass..?

George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> So you are saying that you gave it 2 passes at 120 and then one at 60..?
> 
> Weren't it suppose to do it in one pass..?
> 
> George


No, the inlaid initial on the cap finial was 2 passes at 120 to get the depth, the symbol on the pen body was just one pass at 60

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

DJBPenmaker said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you gave it 2 passes at 120 and then one at 60..?
> 
> Weren't it suppose to do it in one pass..?
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> No, the inlaid initial on the cap finial was 2 passes at 120 to get the depth, the symbol on the pen body was just one pass at 60
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ok, thanks.

What sort of laser is required to cut wood, plastic, etc..?

George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> DJBPenmaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you gave it 2 passes at 120 and then one at 60..?
> 
> Weren't it suppose to do it in one pass..?
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> No, the inlaid initial on the cap finial was 2 passes at 120 to get the depth, the symbol on the pen body was just one pass at 60
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> What sort of laser is required to cut wood, plastic, etc..?
> 
> George
Click to expand...

I think at the very least a 40w would be needed

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

Hi folks,

I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?

The reason I ask is because I find that, to get any decent burn into wood, I have to have it set to its maximum, the laser seems to be weak and I noticed that, it "plinks" quite a lot as if its power was coming and going, sort of speak.

Is there any obvious characteristics that we can easily see what model it is, apart from the laser strength that, we can't see what it is..?

Just wondering...!

PS: This question has been posted elsewhere by mistake, Jeff is helping me to rectify the issue by transferring those posts I created into this thread of my own.

Cheers
George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

I've not had mine that long either but find that focusing the laser accurately makes quite a difference on mine and needs doing each time unless the thickness of material you are burning is exactly the same each time. I couldn't do the focusing properly with the glasses supplied they just seemed too dark and so I used some others I have which are much better and I can wear them over my reading glasses.
Just sayin. I'm sure there could be other issues too

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

Well, I have rotated the laser adjustment all the way in each direction and slowly rotated it until the dot was the smallest, I also had difficulty to see through the glasses that come with it but I also have others that I can use safely and with much better clarity so, I don't think I could make it any tighter/smaller.

The seller has requested me to sent him a video showing the issue, I have done that this afternoon and sent it to them, waiting now for their response.

Cheers
George


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Hi folks,

 I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?


GEORGE,

if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.


----------



## robutacion

wood-of-1kind said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> 
> GEORGE,
> 
> if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.



Well, I did had a look and the only number I see marked of it is a 7.  There are a few "scribbles" made with blue marker but, I can't distinguish what they are/say.

I have sent a video to the eBay seller showing the lack of laser power, I will expect them to send me a replacement laser unless they come up with some other reason why with the settings full board, I get a fair engraving but far from cutting/burning the 1mm deep as they claim these things can do.

I actually have downloaded the video into Sendspace, you may be able to see it here https://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/l4yqe3

Cheers
George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

wood-of-1kind said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> 
> GEORGE,
> 
> if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.


I think George might know about this from a post on another thread but you are correct it is usually just hand written on the side of the laser tube when removed.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> 
> GEORGE,
> 
> if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did had a look and the only number I see marked of it is a 7.  There are a few "scribbles" made with blue marker but, I can't distinguish what they are/say.
> 
> I have sent a video to the eBay seller showing the lack of laser power, I will expect them to send me a replacement laser unless they come up with some other reason why with the settings full board, I get a fair engraving but far from cutting/burning the 1mm deep as they claim these things can do.
> 
> I actually have downloaded the video into Sendspace, you may be able to see it here https://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/l4yqe3
> 
> Cheers
> George
Click to expand...

Maybe it's in Chinese [emoji848]

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBPenmaker

Sorry can't see the video, I just get a still of your desktop. I'll try again later with my laptop

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

DJBPenmaker said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> 
> GEORGE,
> 
> if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did had a look and the only number I see marked of it is a 7.  There are a few "scribbles" made with blue marker but, I can't distinguish what they are/say.
> 
> I have sent a video to the eBay seller showing the lack of laser power, I will expect them to send me a replacement laser unless they come up with some other reason why with the settings full board, I get a fair engraving but far from cutting/burning the 1mm deep as they claim these things can do.
> 
> I actually have downloaded the video into Sendspace, you may be able to see it here https://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/l4yqe3
> 
> Cheers
> George
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe it's in Chinese* [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Possibly but, the marker is hardly visible, it seems it had many fingers rubbing in it before, who..? who knows...!

The other thing that I didn't like about the laser was the on/off button, my fingers are too big to fit in the small hole, I've thought about changing the wires on the on-off and the reset buttons, it would make a lot more sense that way but then, I decided to go the hardest route and make a button with the aid of a spring and a plastic shaft that is mounted to the outer surface of the machine around the existent hole in such way that, when I press the button a long "tang" goes in and presses the factory button, the spring resets the tang out, ready for the next time, a lot easier this way, after all, how often does one need to press the reset button...? changing them around would be the easiest and smartest way to go about it, in my view...!

Cheers
George


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> DJBPenmaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I got my Neje 1500 last week and I wonder, how can we know if is a 1500 or a 1000 or other...? where in the printer one can find that info...?
> 
> 
> GEORGE,
> 
> if you remove the "laser head" (diode) it is marked with a "value" (rating). That's what I did when my "died" and I had to reorder a replacement. Gearbest actually honored their warranty and have sent me a no charge replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did had a look and the only number I see marked of it is a 7.  There are a few "scribbles" made with blue marker but, I can't distinguish what they are/say.
> 
> I have sent a video to the eBay seller showing the lack of laser power, I will expect them to send me a replacement laser unless they come up with some other reason why with the settings full board, I get a fair engraving but far from cutting/burning the 1mm deep as they claim these things can do.
> 
> I actually have downloaded the video into Sendspace, you may be able to see it here https://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/l4yqe3
> 
> Cheers
> George
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe it's in Chinese* [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly but, the marker is hardly visible, it seems it had many fingers rubbing in it before, who..? who knows...!
> 
> The other thing that I didn't like about the laser was the on/off button, my fingers are too big to fit in the small hole, I've thought about changing the wires on the on-off and the reset buttons, it would make a lot more sense that way but then, I decided to go the hardest route and make a button with the aid of a spring and a plastic shaft that is mounted to the outer surface of the machine around the existent hole in such way that, when I press the button a long "tang" goes in and presses the factory button, the spring resets the tang out, ready for the next time, a lot easier this way, after all, how often does one need to press the reset button...? changing them around would be the easiest and smartest way to go about it, in my view...!
> 
> Cheers
> George
Click to expand...

Wow what a good idea, I too can only just get my little finger in there. Sounds like a good modification.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBPenmaker

I've had a look at the video and it looks as though it's normal but yes, it should be much darker at 120 and I would expect some slight scorching near the burn area but I would have to say the machine is not capable of carving in the true sense of the word. I can't tell what thickness the wood is that you are engraving on but have you tried on thinner material as the maximum thickness of material you can focus correctly on is about 75mm.
Don't know what else to suggest. Look forward to hearing what the supplier thinks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Allen

The glasses they supply are a joke.  Even after I cleaned all the crap off of the lenses, I still cannot see the dot well enough to focus.  Maybe they will work for the eclipse! :biggrin:
George, at 120 that should leave a very brown burn mark.
I'll do a test for ya if you tell me the width of that blank and what kind of wood it is.  I can then try to duplicate the burn and compare it.
Something else you could try is make a horizontal line about 1" long and run it several times after adjusting the lens.  Use the UP or Down button to move the position on each pass.  When I first tried mine, which is a 1500mW, it was not focused correctly for a good burn the first few times I tried it.  That's because what I thought was a good focus setting was not as good as it could have been.  I still struggle with it.
You can also try one of the brown heavy practice papers they give you.  At 120 it should almost burn right through it.  Be sure to put something under it so it doesn't mark up the plastic base, like I did!


----------



## robutacion

DJBPenmaker said:


> I've had a look at the video and it looks as though it's normal but yes, it should be much darker at 120 and I would expect some slight scorching near the burn area but I would have to say the machine is not capable of carving in the true sense of the word. I can't tell what thickness the wood is that you are engraving on but have you tried on thinner material as the maximum thickness of material you can focus correctly on is about 75mm.
> Don't know what else to suggest. Look forward to hearing what the supplier thinks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Well, 75mm is all the high from the table/bed to the laser lens, my blank was about 21mm thick so, the distance the laser was working on was about 54mm.

Yes, I did try one of the wood thin pieces they sent and I got the same results, by rights and according to the specifications, we should be able to burl almost through that wood thickness on those sample pieces, right..?

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

Dale Allen said:


> The glasses they supply are a joke.  Even after I cleaned all the crap off of the lenses, I still cannot see the dot well enough to focus.  Maybe they will work for the eclipse! :biggrin:
> George, at 120 that should leave a very brown burn mark.
> I'll do a test for ya if you tell me the width of that blank and what kind of wood it is.  I can then try to duplicate the burn and compare it.
> Something else you could try is make a horizontal line about 1" long and run it several times after adjusting the lens.  Use the UP or Down button to move the position on each pass.  When I first tried mine, which is a 1500mW, it was not focused correctly for a good burn the first few times I tried it.  That's because what I thought was a good focus setting was not as good as it could have been.  I still struggle with it.
> You can also try one of the brown heavy practice papers they give you.  At 120 it should almost burn right through it.  Be sure to put something under it so it doesn't mark up the plastic base, like I did!



Thanks mate,

Yes, you can replicate what I did, the blanks is 21mm thick the wood is Poplar, the text I engraved was NEJE 1500W, Arial - narrow bold - size 28

I did however just found something that I didn't noticed before and that was when I open the Neje program, I saw this 


Could everyone that has this 1500W model verify if their Neje program says the same thing or it saw NEJE 1500W as it should say..?

The very reason I asked where I could verify the correct model of what I've got was due to the fact that I couldn't tell if I had the 1000W or even the 500W, the laser weakness was the trigger that I may not have received what I order/paid for.

Do you know if there are any visible characteristics that distinguish the various Neje models...?

I may be wrong but I reckon, someone is trying to rip me off...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dale Allen

Well, I'd say you got a bad diode.
This is a piece of light colored cherry as I don't have any poplar.
The first one is 2 different power settings.
The second image is the same 65 setting but I turned the focus ring 1/2 turn in both directions.  
BTW, my program says NEJE LaserCarver BT1000.
However, that is probably because I downloaded a program for it because I could not get the software CD program to load.
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## DJBPenmaker

Mine says Neje BT1000
I assume the BT stands for Bluetooth which is the only one that has the 1500mw specification.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBPenmaker

And as far as I know it's the only one with its own internal rechargeable battery.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

Thanks guys,

I need to see what the supplier has to say, I was told that they eBay seller) has sent the video to the manufacturer for their decision so, will see...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion

What sort of desktop laser would one need to cut through materials, wood, plastic, etc....? this one seems to be only any good to engrave pens or things like that, I was expecting a lot more out of it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mecompco

robutacion said:


> What sort of desktop laser would one need to cut through materials, wood, plastic, etc....? this one seems to be only any good to engrave pens or things like that, I was expecting a lot more out of it...!
> 
> Cheers
> George



Yes, George, that's pretty much what these are good for. Next step up is pretty much the 40 Watt ones.


----------



## DJBPenmaker

robutacion said:


> What sort of desktop laser would one need to cut through materials, wood, plastic, etc....? this one seems to be only any good to engrave pens or things like that, I was expecting a lot more out of it...!
> 
> Cheers
> George


Yes it's ideal for pens. You wouldn't be able to get anything much larger in there anyway. You probably need the gantry type with a decent output that you can position over larger objects, then all the work is done from above.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robutacion

Yeah, whatever I need as a laser cutter, it ain't this for sure, I will need to search a little more.

As for the issue with my laser weakness, I've got a response from the eBay seller today, they say that according to the manufacturer, the laser was not adjusted right, he asks me to follow the instruction correctly and then report for any changes...!:biggrin:

Well, I did follow the instructions and I did rotate the laser adjustment all the way to each end and then return to the best focus point so, I don't know what else they want me to do.

Cheers
George


----------



## mecompco

robutacion said:


> Yeah, whatever I need as a laser cutter, it ain't this for sure, I will need to search a little more.
> 
> As for the issue with my laser weakness, I've got a response from the eBay seller today, they say that according to the manufacturer, the laser was not adjusted right, he asks me to follow the instruction correctly and then report for any changes...!:biggrin:
> 
> Well, I did follow the instructions and I did rotate the laser adjustment all the way to each end and then return to the best focus point so, I don't know what else they want me to do.
> 
> Cheers
> George



I think they are jerking you around--obviously, the diode is bad. Other folks have had the same issue right out of the box. My diode lasted about six months, then I had to replace it. They need to replace the unit. If not, I think a PayPal dispute is warranted. When my diode went bad, the unit still appeared to function--sound and light looked good, it simply would not burn. A new diode from eBay resolved the issue. Good luck!

Regards,
Michael

PS: Even with the laser not properly focused, the unit should still burn--it just won't be as clear and precise. If it's not burning, the diode is bad.


----------



## sbwertz

I had to replace the laser in my 1500 also.  George, the back comes off the unit easily.  Why not just drill a bigger hole for your finger?


----------



## robutacion

sbwertz said:


> I had to replace the laser in my 1500 also.  George, the back comes off the unit easily.  Why not just drill a bigger hole for your finger?



Ouch, that would hurt...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

